# Cadence A7+HC



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Cadence A7+HC Car Amplifier - eBay (item 140429139285 end time Jul-25-10 08:00:55 PDT)

It's minty perfect. Comes with box, manuals, etc.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Only 3 days left!!!!

Also includes a remote bass knob from a Cadence TXA series - should work with the A7.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

One day left - and I found out the bass knob for the TXA does NOT work with the A7 :/


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Ended at only $142


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

I STILL have this amp for sale. Still sitting in my closet. Somebody buy it please?


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

any trades ? pm me


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Still sitting in my closet, STILL for sale! I'm trying to buy a house, please SOMEBODY make me some kind of fair offer, and it's yours!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

PM'd


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

how about some pictures of it for those that didn't see it 2 years ago.


----------

